# 2 cycle Powerclear



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

Picked up a 2 cycle Powerclear today. $175 for this and a Troy-Bilt leaf vac. The leaf vac is going to need a carb cleaning. Wants to start on fluid but won’t run. Biggest reason I’m posting is, seller made sure to tell me multiple times 32:1 fuel ratio. I own a 726TE that also has an R-TEK engine and it’s 50:1, so I was skeptical. Didn’t want to prove the guy wrong in his driveway. It started right up for him as he was showing it, but I want to know, that won’t harm it too badly right? I would have guessed the RPM’s seemed a little off, maybe not. But once I run that out it will be good to go correct?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Google the owners manual if possible. Or call a dealer .
I agree this is real important. 

Someone here will know more. They are out watching the skies for snow.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

It should indicate on the gas cap the oil/fuel ratio.
My Toro power shovel is 32:1


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

The gas cap says 50:1. I noticed that fairly quickly. But it sounds like he/they ran it 32:1.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Should be fine, too much oil is better than not enough.
Take the muffler off and check for carbon build up of exhaust port.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Chevy88 said:


> The gas cap says 50:1. I noticed that fairly quickly. But it sounds like he/they ran it 32:1.


Nice Toro 221Q. The last 2 stroke.

It's yours now, run it at what you want.

Unless you believe his religion is better than Toro, or that he designed the Rtek engine.

FYI, Rtek engines runs at 50:1
Duraforce engine with reed valves runs at 32:1



https://www.toro.com/getpub/13300


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Unless cap was changed... Looks like a great deal. Just fixed up a two stroke the other day. Always amazing these two-stroke screamers start, run, do not spray parts all over. So lightweight too


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm one of those that doesn't care what the manufacturer recommends or what it says on the cap. All the 2-stroke power equipment gets high quality 50:1. I can't have multiple different ratios of mix around. I've got 89 Octane E-10, 89 Octane 50:1 E-10, and 95 Octane Ethanol-Free gas in stock at all times. I can tell which 50:1 mix I last used by the color of it in the tank. Your results may vary...


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Also, if the orginal owner modified the Rtek engine with reed valve to make it a Duraforce engine, then 32:1 would be correct.

Or, maybe the Powerclear has a Duraforce engine transplant.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

@Chevy88 , I hope you hang on to that 726TE. It is the last and only 2-stroke, 2 stage snowblower.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

aa335 said:


> @Chevy88 , I hope you hang on to that 726TE.


When I realized it was a little rarity to it, I decided to hang onto it rather than pass it on. I’m new to this world. The more watch and read on different snowblowers I will only get rid of the 726 if I stumble onto a can’t pas up tracked Honda, bigger is better. I could be wrong but they seem to be close to top of the totem pole.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

The toro SS service literature I have shows 32:1 with only the AH520. All other Tec and R-tek show 50:1


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

When I got my Toro 2450 15+ years ago the dealer (also a warranty repair/service provider) "strongly" recommended that I use 32 to 1 for the first tankful then 40 to 1 thereafter (even though 50 to 1 was spec'd). At that time he said he was seeing too much cylinder scoring and premature ring wear. I followed his advise and my machine continues to run strong. This year I did switch over to premixed can fuel. It has a longer shelf life and already contains stabilizers and cleaning additives so I don't have to fuss with those any longer. I intend to keep the machine as long as possible. In your case, continuing to use a 32 to 1 mixture should be no big deal and have minimal if any impacts. Just use a fresh mixture and occasionally check the plug for any potential fouling.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

50:1 since 2011. Still blasting snow. Eating paddles like a rabid goat but still throwing snow!


----------

